# Exit clearance, travel tax EEC-B (Permanent Residents SRRV & 13a)



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Do SRRV holders need exit clearances ?

And what exactly is an exit clearance?
Just a tax ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I believe exit clearance is just that, it's a certificate to say you are not wanted for any criminal act or owe money like outstanding tax, ie not a flight risk. Travel tax is a different animal. I suspect as you would be travelling on a foreign passport you would avoid it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If not told. 
Its two DIFFERENT things:
1. *Exit clearance*. 
As told its about being checked if there is no reason to not be allowed to leave as wanted by police or have dept. Some need to get, some not, relatred somehow to how long time been in Phils. 6 months?

2. *Fee to the Airport*. 
At most airports its included in the flight ticket, but havent been in some. (But wasnt it changed recently to be included in one of the main airports which hadnt? I believe I saw a headline somewhere saying so.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I think it's the 6 month thing as you say Lunkan,,,,,, as said I only suffered that once, time will tell and I will ask immi next time I am there the requirements.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Are SRRV holders exempted from Travel Tax?*

PRA members who are holders of valid SRRV are exempted from paying travel tax provided they have not stayed in the Philippines for more than one year from the date of last entry into the country.

You'll get this as you go through the terminal and check in with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, so you won't need to apply prior to leaving. If you over a year make sure to carry pesos with you, when I exited in 2008 my fee was 3,000 plus pesos and I was just over a year.

Many more SRRV benefits listed:

Philippine Retirement Authority PRA home page


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard, here's a little more definition on the EEC A & B, from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.
PBI EEC

Another important note, if you decide that you've had enough of the Philippines and don't plan on returning ever again, then turn in your ACR card at the airport immigration, let them know. 

If not and for whatever reason you decide you want to return to the Philippines, there will be extensive fee's and you won't be going anywhere until those fees are paid up. Two of our fellow Expats have this issue currently.


----------

